# cds you just order and did not lisen yet but still want to share about it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay im starting this tread in case there is another similar tread my mystake, im anxious to received
Two cds from the naxos rooster of budget title, the first one is* Early venitian lute music*, the second one is *Renaissance lute work *by an italian master, it feature susane un jour sung and accompagny by lute wow i mean wow.

Im hoping my tread interresting, maybe your like me and want to share what you just order...in the classical music departement.

:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I know both those CDs! I love the first one in particular.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I listen to every album I buy within days of receiving it—no exceptions!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have 6 Maria Callas CDs I got from a garage sale last spring that still in the original wrappers. I listened to one and haven't gotten around to the others yet. I have a 6 CD Mendelssohn choral works set that arrived a couple weeks ago that I have not listened to 4 CDs from of yet. I have a set of 5 German operas that came a few weeks ago and I have only listened to one of the operas. I'll get around to them eventually.

Oh, and I have four opera DVDs I have not watched yet, three of them I have had for a couple months or so.


----------

